# Job Search Advice for RN CPC CPMA



## dkrueger (Jul 10, 2012)

I am an RN with 16 years acute care medical-surgical experience currently enrolled in the CPC prep course.  Will be sitting for the CPC in Sept.  Taking the CPMA in October.  Can anyone give me some tips on how to go about my job search with zero coding/auditing experience?  Ideally I would like to do medical auditing, but am willing to start anywhere I need to.  Thank you in advance...


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jul 10, 2012)

I 'm also an R.N   20 + experience and CPC-A since  June 2012 --I have not had any luck finding a job nor an externship...  Good Luck...Lou


----------



## hopedendy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello nurses, I have been looking at insurance companies for coding work, and I can tell you from all my research that Humana is always hiring nurses who are coders, i know this because everytime i apply for a coding postion they email me back to say they prefer RNS OR BSN. Good luck ladies, i have 15 years of or experince,billing,coding,auditing, and or scheduling and after being certified for 13 months,and almost 3 years coding experience and relentless applications and phone interviews,still no coding work, not enough experience I have been told over and over including this hosp I am still employeed at since 1998.


----------



## hopedendy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello nurses, I have been looking at insurance companies for coding work, and I can tell you from all my research that Humana is always hiring nurses who are coders, i know this because everytime i apply for a coding postion they email me back to say they prefer RNS OR BSN. Good luck ladies, i have 15 years of or experince,billing,coding,auditing, and or scheduling and after being certified for 13 months,and almost 3 years coding experience and relentless applications and phone interviews,still no coding work, not enough experience I have been told over and over including this hosp I am still employeed at since 1998.


----------



## dkrueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Lou...sorry to hear.  Good luck  I see there are jobs out there...it's just the experience thing...ughhh.  Where have you applied?

Hope...thank you for the tip!  So sorry to hear of your struggle finding work.  Just doesn't seem to make sense.  Are there that many people out there looking that have more experience???


----------



## rncoder65@live.com (Sep 27, 2012)

dkrueger said:


> I am an RN with 16 years acute care medical-surgical experience currently enrolled in the CPC prep course.  Will be sitting for the CPC in Sept.  Taking the CPMA in October.  Can anyone give me some tips on how to go about my job search with zero coding/auditing experience?  Ideally I would like to do medical auditing, but am willing to start anywhere I need to.  Thank you in advance...



I too am a RN and I also am a CPC coder. I am currently working remotely from my home and I am enjoying it.  But, I have found it difficult (in the past) for a position to open up.  Regardless if you are an RN or not you need some sort of experience.  Look into your nursing back ground and I am sure you will find some sort of charting audit that you have had to do in the past.
Good Luck


----------

